

Websockets and more: awesome node.js npm modules we use every day - niall_ohiggins
http://blog.beyondfog.com/websockets-and-more-20-awesome-node-js-npm-modules-we-use-every-day/

======
wendall911
"Websockets: Everyone uses socket.io and for good reason."

This is stated as a fact, but I really just think it is a case of this was the
only choice for a long time. I'd like to know the reason, because I don't
think there is a clear one here. Other than socket.io couples a ton of baked
in functionality, what's the benefit of it over sock.js or just native
websockets?

~~~
wensheng
Agreed. I use native websocket because I don't care about supporting IE<v10

------
axitanull
I've always wanted to use mongodb as my primary data storage due to its
convenience and all.

But how it's consuming all my memory has always been a problem, at least to
me. (And afaik, it's currently not possible to limit its memory usage)

Do you use a dedicated Mongodb server with huge amount of RAM for this?

------
tzaman
Well these guys should use node.js for their blog as well, and maybe it would
not be down due to heavy HN traffic ;)

~~~
niall_ohiggins
Working on it.

~~~
niall_ohiggins
Seems to be handling the traffic better now. Sorry about that.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
what was the issue?

~~~
niall_ohiggins
Apache max workers clamped far too low :-D

------
novalis
Nice stuff, thanks for the round up, this vast amount of packages coming out
get out of hand or go by unnoticed easily. Got some work coming up that I may
well do with node, so. Thanks.

------
tferris
Great idea, great post! Thanks.

